# TiVo Bolt in Orange County CA (cox)



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

I know a few months ago TiVo and Cox were having major problems pairing cable cards with Bolts. Does anyone know if this issue has been resolved? When I was trying to pair a new cable card with my Roamio, I was told "if this was a bolt I would hang up" by the tech. I was sensing frustration. 

I am thinking ahead to the Bolt + or whatever it will be called. I know no one knows if this new system has anything in common with the older Bolt so we can slip that discussion topic.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## ratinthekitchen (May 19, 2016)

I have Cox, a Bolt and a cablecard in Phoenix and have no problems (other than the recent guide update screwing up On Demand).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ratinthekitchen said:


> I have Cox, a Bolt and a cablecard in Phoenix and have no problems (other than the recent guide update screwing up On Demand).


This issue was very unique to Cox Orange County, and maybe a few other Cox Motorola markets. It did not affect Phoenix, or any other Cox market using SA/Cisco equipment.

Best to post and ask here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10851166#post10851166

I never really heard officially, if the issue was fixed, I believe it was though.


----------



## jodell (Jul 10, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> This issue was very unique to Cox Orange County, and maybe a few other Cox Motorola markets. It did not affect Phoenix, or any other Cox market using SA/Cisco equipment.
> 
> Best to post and ask here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10851166#post10851166
> ...


Thanks, cross posted into the suggested thread. Since I was the first post since April, I am hoping the issue is understood and resolved. Unfortunately in my 15 years with Cox OC, I have learned there are no guarantees, especially with cable cards.

Jeff


----------



## wifiguru (Sep 8, 2016)

I just activated a Bolt on Cox in OC.

I had to get a couple of cable cards and tuning adapters before anything would work correctly.

The proper is:
Motorola cable card (these are older), with Motorola tuning adapter.

The Lenovo cable cards (these are newer), are not wanting to work correctly.

Also, the second tuning adapter that I received did not have a latest firmware update, and would not update when forced by a tech.

But, with the cable card in (Motorola), I could see most HD channels (1000-1099). This told me that it was a tuning adapter issue (when tuning to 1-999).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wifiguru said:


> I just activated a Bolt on Cox in OC. I had to get a couple of cable cards and tuning adapters before anything would work correctly. The proper is: Motorola cable card (these are older), with Motorola tuning adapter.
> 
> *The Lenovo cable cards (these are newer), are not wanting to work correctly.*
> 
> Also, the second tuning adapter that I received did not have a latest firmware update, and would not update when forced by a tech. But, with the cable card in (Motorola), I could see most HD channels (1000-1099). This told me that it was a tuning adapter issue (when tuning to 1-999).


"Lenovo Cablecards"? Never heard of those.


----------



## wifiguru (Sep 8, 2016)

Lenovo took over a lot of what Motorola used to have. Lenovo cable cards would be newly manufactured cable cards.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wifiguru said:


> Lenovo took over a lot of what Motorola used to have. Lenovo cable cards would be newly manufactured cable cards.


Wow thanks! Good to know. :up:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

wifiguru said:


> Lenovo took over a lot of what Motorola used to have. Lenovo cable cards would be newly manufactured cable cards.


Are you sure? Did the CableCARD actually have a Lenovo logo? or Arris?

Levono acquired the Motorola Mobility division from Google

Arris acquired the Motorola Home division which covered the company's cable TV and internet equipment.

Arris kept the Surfboard brand name for it's cable modems
Arris sold the Motorola brand name to Zoom, for it's cable modems


----------

